# Die Minen von Moria Special Edition



## SpiritOfPeace (28. August 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe eine kleine Frage und hoffe, sie wurde hier noch nicht gestellt bzw. beantwortet.
Ich habe mir gestern die Special Edition von Die Minen von Moria bei Amazon vorbestellt. Und da steht jetzt in Bezug auf dem Umfang der Special Edition, daß dort das original Spiel auch nochmal mit enthalten ist.
Jetzt meine Frage. Gibt es da jetzt ein Problem, da ich das Spiel schon habe? Oder gibt es dann zwei CD-Keys. Einer für das "neue" Spiel und einer für Moria?
Rein Theoretisch müsste es ja möglich sein, daß sich Spieler, die das Spiel schon haben, trotzdem die Special Edition kaufen können. Ich hoffe, jemand hat darauf eine Antwort.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Spirit.


----------



## zorakh55 (28. August 2008)

SpiritOfPeace schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich habe eine kleine Frage und hoffe, sie wurde hier noch nicht gestellt bzw. beantwortet.
> Ich habe mir gestern die Special Edition von Die Minen von Moria bei Amazon vorbestellt. Und da steht jetzt in Bezug auf dem Umfang der Special Edition, daß dort das original Spiel auch nochmal mit enthalten ist.
> ...


Macht ncihts. Denkt ihr die Special Edition lohnt?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2008)

Denke Special loht sich auf jeden Fall. Da man jede Menge extras und 60 Tage Spielzeit dabei hat. Ist also als würde man sich die 30 Euro Version + Gametimecard kaufen, nur hat man halt jede Menge extras dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. August 2008)

Das musst du selber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob dir das bischen Zeug 30 Euro wert ist oder nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (28. August 2008)

also ich habe auch die Special Edition bestellt. Ich denke schon das sie sich lohnt, habe dann zwar 2 Accounts die noch nicht aktiviert wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (habe hier zu hause noch einen liegen)

Die gebe ich einfach 2 Kumpels weil die sowieso spielen wollten


----------



## Frandibar (28. August 2008)

Habs ebenfalls schon vorgestern bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (28. August 2008)

Special Editions kann man auch immer super monate nachher für preis mal mindestens 1.5 verticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (28. August 2008)

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du hast noch gar keinen Account oder nur einen Trialaccount. Dann bekommst du für die 30,-€ mehr einen Schatten von Angmar Key, 60 Tage Spielzeit und diverse Gimmicks. Da der SvA-Key mit 45 Tagen jetzt 20,- bis 25,-€ kostet, wohl ein gutes Geschäft.
2. Du hast einen Account ohne LTA. Dann bekommst du für die 30,-€ mehr 60 Tage Spielzeit plus die Gimmicks. Geschmackssache.
3. Du hast (wie ich) einen Account mit LTA. Dann verkaufst du die 60-Tage Gametimecard für ca. 20,-€ und bezahlst 10,-€ mehr als die Standardedition für die Gimmicks. Für mich ist es das wert.


----------



## Cobra0168 (29. August 2008)

Bist du sicher das da ne Game-Time-Card mit drin ist ? Nicht das CM die 60 Tage Spielzeit über den CD-Key aktivieren, das wäre dann nämlich blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (29. August 2008)

Cobra0168 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das da ne Game-Time-Card mit drin ist ? Nicht das CM die 60 Tage Spielzeit über den CD-Key aktivieren, das wäre dann nämlich blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, wurde von Satine bestätigt.


----------



## SpiritOfPeace (18. September 2008)

Weiß zufällig noch jemand, ob man mit der Special Edition dann das Lifetime Abo für 150 € bekommt? Ich bin der Meinung, daß ich da mal was gelesen habe. Kann das sein? Ich hoffe, diese Frage wurde nicht schon irgendwo beantwortet. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. September 2008)

Das vergünstigte LTA Abo hat nichts mit der Special Edition zu tun, sondern ob du das Spiel zB bei Amazon vorbestellst.


----------



## taribar (18. September 2008)

Ich habe nur das addon bestellt


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. September 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Ich habe nur das addon bestellt




Danach hat niemand gefragt.


----------



## Numrin Schildbrecher (19. September 2008)

Hey taribar, welche Version hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## Thjorwin (19. September 2008)

Habe bei Amazon die SE vorbestellt, bekomme ich eigentlich dann von Amzon nen Code / Link wo ich dann die LTA kaufen kann? Oder ist da was in der Schachtel? Und wenn ich erst die 2 Monate zocke und es mir dann nach reichlicher Überlegung für 150 kaufen will, geht das dann noch?


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. September 2008)

Ja.
Man erhält einen Code, den man jederzeit eingeben kann.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2008)

Den Key bekommst du ein paar Tage vor Release von Amazon zugeschickt. Das Angebot für das LTA kannst du auch nach den zwei Monaten noch wahr nehmen, da das LTA durch den Key dauerhaft für dich für 150&#8364; erhältlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt das der dicke Zwerge ein drängler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpiritOfPeace (19. September 2008)

Na, das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Ich werde mir das LT-Abo dann auch jeden Fall für 150 € zulegen. Ich denke, das ist die Investition wert.


----------



## Schneeknacht (13. Oktober 2008)

ALso hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das es in der Special und der 'Compilation Pack-edition 2 keys gibt? einen für Moria und einen normalen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Oktober 2008)

Exakt.


----------



## h3ir (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bedanke mich auch hier nochmal an alle Poster, dann hole ich mir auch die Special Edition ^^


----------



## pilic (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist das LTA bei jeder der drei neuen Editionen von MoM enthalten?
Oder nur bei der SE und Kompendium?

Sorry..Antwort schon bekommen.Braucht nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## h3ir (14. Oktober 2008)

pilic schrieb:


> Ist das LTA bei jeder der drei neuen Editionen von MoM enthalten?
> Oder nur bei der SE und Kompendium?
> 
> Sorry..Antwort schon bekommen.Braucht nicht beantwortet werden.



Nein, du kriegst das LTA dann nur günstiger.


----------



## Lurgg (14. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Nein, du kriegst das LTA dann nur günstiger.



aber auch bei der ganz normalen version für 30€?


----------



## Vetaro (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> aber auch bei der ganz normalen version für 30&#8364;?



Auch bei allen Preorder-Versionen.


----------



## Lurgg (14. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Auch bei allen Preorder-Versionen.



mein ich ja, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Oktober 2008)

Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass nicht in 2 Monaten (also nach Moria-Erscheinen... ohh, knapp nur noch ein Monat...) sich Moria kaufen und dann in diesem Thread hier, gefunden mit der Suchfunktion, einfordern, dass sie gefälligst ein vergünstigtes LTA haben wollen.


----------



## Cyberflips (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab ja auch "gepreordert",  deshalb überleg ich schon seit einiger Zeti ob ich die LTA Option nutzen soll   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HdRO bis zum Ende des Universums...wieso eigentlich nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> HdRO bis zum Ende des Universums...wieso eigentlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben ganz lange ratlos rumgeblödelt von wegen "gilt das also für die ganze lebenszeit des nutzers", oder doch nur für die lebenszeit des spieles (wegen Accountvererbung) oder eben bis zum Ende des Universums und/oder allen Seins wie wir es kennen.... Aber insgesamt sollte man sich nicht so an dem Wort festbeissen. Es fallen einfach jegliche Abogebühren fort, und offiziell sind Accounts nicht an andere Benutzer übertragbar.


----------



## Knurrbauch (17. Oktober 2008)

42, die Antwort ist 42.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (17. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass nicht in 2 Monaten (also nach Moria-Erscheinen... ohh, knapp nur noch ein Monat...) sich Moria kaufen und dann in diesem Thread hier, gefunden mit der Suchfunktion, einfordern, dass sie gefälligst ein vergünstigtes LTA haben wollen.


Kann nicht passieren, hier nutzt keiner die SuFu.


----------



## Cyberflips (18. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wir haben ganz lange ratlos rumgeblödelt von wegen "gilt das also für die ganze lebenszeit des nutzers", oder doch nur für die lebenszeit des spieles (wegen Accountvererbung) oder eben bis zum Ende des Universums und/oder allen Seins wie wir es kennen.... Aber insgesamt sollte man sich nicht so an dem Wort festbeissen. Es fallen einfach jegliche Abogebühren fort, und offiziell sind Accounts nicht an andere Benutzer übertragbar.




Nee, war auch nicht ironisch gemeint. Ich werde wahrscheinlich wirklich die LtA Option nutzen, weil unter dem Strich sich das Abo rentiert finde ich. Ich habe ja noch vor ein paar Monate zu spielen..... so überlegt, müsste die Zeit ja eigentlich für Beides gelten und mit dem Ableben einer der beiden Parteien enden.

Muss unbedingt in meinem Testament verfügen, daß dann mein Account umgeschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- natürlich nicht offiziell - mein Passwort reicht ja schon

Ich seh dann schon die Schlagzeieln:   Geist spielte jahrelang in Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (18. Oktober 2008)

Wer das vergünstigte Lifetime-Abo haben will, aber nicht bei Amazon usw. vorbestellen möchte sollte mal bei Saturn/Media Markt/sonstigen Elektronikmärkten vorbeischauen. 
Dort gibt es mittlerweile für 5€ Pre-Order Editionen die alles beinhalten was man auch beim Internet Kauf bekommt (also Items und vergünstigtes LTA) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG,
Lurgg


----------



## Gamaray (18. Oktober 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> Wer das vergünstigte Lifetime-Abo haben will, aber nicht bei Amazon usw. vorbestellen möchte sollte mal bei Saturn/Media Markt/sonstigen Elektronikmärkten vorbeischauen.
> Dort gibt es mittlerweile für 5€ Pre-Order Editionen die alles beinhalten was man auch beim Internet Kauf bekommt (also Items und vergünstigtes LTA)
> 
> 
> ...



Gut,man zahlt natürlich nur die 5 € an und erhält tatsächlich den Key zum vergünstigten LTA und die Items. Das ändert aber nichts daran , daß man um Moria spielen zu können zusätzlich das Add-On (in der gewünschten Version) kaufen muss wobei dann die 5 € gutgeschrieben werden.
Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich die SE für fast jeden begeisterten Spieler.

Ich frag mich derzeit ob die bisher erschienenen patches alle in Moria mit enthalten sind.
Das wäre für eventuelle Neuinstallationen sehr praktisch.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Oktober 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> Ich frag mich derzeit ob die bisher erschienenen patches alle in Moria mit enthalten sind.
> Das wäre für eventuelle Neuinstallationen sehr praktisch.



Der Gesunde Menschenverstand sagt: Ja, das war bisher nämlich bei allen guten Spielen so.


----------



## Lase04 (19. Oktober 2008)

in der spezailedition steht ja bei amazon das dabei 3 Bonus-Spielgegenstände sind da hab ich die frage falls es einer weiß was das für Bonus-Spielgegenstände sind?
bedanke mich schonma in vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hab ich noch ne frage  wenn ich es vorbestelle schiken sie es am 18. november ab oder kommt es dann an?
das wäre gut denn dann käms an meinem geburtstag an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69346 - Suchfunktion und die erste Seite der aktuellen Thread-übersicht halfen mir.


----------



## Lase04 (19. Oktober 2008)

danke


----------



## SpiritOfPeace (17. November 2008)

So, nun dauert es nur noch ein paar Stunden, bis sich die Tore von Moria öffnen. Und so kurz davor, habe ich noch eine Frage. Vielleicht wurde sie schon beantwortet. Ich habe aber leider nichts gefunden.

WO genau ist den das Hulstentor bzw. wo wird es sein? Ist es möglich, daß man durch das Tal der Riesen muss, um dahin zu gelangen? Nach Eregion? Ich hoffe, jemand hat schon eine Antwort darauf :-)

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/7347/herr-der-ri...-das-hulstentor

Google-Ergebnis #4


----------



## SpiritOfPeace (17. November 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort :-)

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und Erfolg in den Tiefen Morias :-)


----------



## Madrake (18. November 2008)

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo eine Audio Playlist mit den 17 Titeln von der Soundtrack CD?

Das ich diese manuell überarbeiten kann... - mit Spur 1 - 17 naja, möchte schon gern wissen wie die Titel heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Madrake


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2008)

Ich fürchte, bei vielen Liedern haben sie einfach auf die Titel verzichtet und sie durchnummeriert ^^"


----------



## Madrake (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wie lustig ist das denn...

Vorderseite von dem Produkt ab 12 Jahre Freigegeben USK

Rückseite sehr kleingeschrieben ganz unten...

+Warnung! Dieses Produkt ist nicht für Kinder unter 14 Jahren geeignet [...]


^was nun?^^ - CM kann sich nicht entscheiden nehmen wir die Goldene Mitte sagen ab 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"jetzt schägts aber 13^^"


mfg Madrake


btw. beim genauem Studieren der Schachtel während der Installation aufgefallen^^


----------



## Astrakiller (18. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> - wie lustig ist das denn...
> ...



Bezieht sich denk ich mal auf diese komische Spange die dabei ist :>.


----------



## Gocu (18. November 2008)

@Madrake

wenigstens steht da ein Alter, bei der Pre Order-Box steht nix da mussten die dann erstma nachfragen. Die Verkäuferin dachte vielleicht das Spiel wäre ab 18 =D


----------



## Talaxian (23. Januar 2009)

Habs mir gerade bestellt 
ich selber hab zwar nen LTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich will die gimmicks haben die gametimecard kann ich ja nen kumpel geben damit der auch mal wieder bißchen zoggen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freu mich schon muß nur noch warten bis der die 30k files gepacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit ich endlich wieder zoggen kann.


----------

